# Fish Jumping with Shark Hook-up



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

Howdy all. I noticed something that struck me as odd this summer, and was wondering if anyone knows what is happening. I made a couple trips down and concentrated on sharks in the afternoon/evenings, and ended up catching 9 and hooking up with a few others that broke me off. On at least 4 or 5 of these hookups, a sleek, 30-40" fish would jump out of the water in the vicinity of the shark immediately after it hit. A few times I actually thought that it was on the end of my line, but a shark would always be waiting on the other side. Going on appearance I'd have to guess a King, but I'm not sure. Generally half/three-quarters between the sandbars is where they were taking flight. My best hypothesis is that the shark freaks out and starts swimming erratic which in turn freaks out all the fish in the area, but that's just a guess. Anyone ever witnessed this, know what's going on, or have any guesses?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Remora maybe?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Remora makes sense but I have never witnessed a Remora jump. Between the sandbars - I am assuming you are catching from the beach? Is this during the summer or early fall? If so, could just be a ladyfish responding to the sharks initial run on hook up. I have witnessed those things jump due to a stingray swim by.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've had rays, mullet and mackeral jump when a hooked shark or tarpon gets near them. Could it have been one of them maybe?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

30-40" though? I have never seen a spanish, mullet, or ladyfish that big.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Kenton said:


> 30-40" though? I have never seen a spanish, mullet, or ladyfish that big.


+1 

The way it jumps immediately after hook up, sounds like a remora. I've seen them jump next to a boat when they're hooked, so why wouldn't they jump when the shark goes crazy over his new piercing?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Large needlefish or a houndfish. They school thick in the surf at times and houndfish easily reach the length mentioned. Both of these fish swim at the surface and are easily startled by splashing/commotion and jump readily.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Kenton said:


> 30-40" though? I have never seen a spanish, mullet, or ladyfish that big.


ack, did not even pay attention to the size in that post. Yeah, forget what I said about ladyfish. I have caught some big ladyfish in the surf but not that big. lol


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You also have to remember it is a size _estimate _given. Not saying it isn't as long as he stated but......

I'm gonna ditto with PBTH on this. Didn't even think of Houndfish. On the flats in the Keys, if you hook a big shark or cuda, you'll usually see at least a couple go flying at some point during the fight. Hounds are a lot more comon here than most realize too. I've caught 4 off the beach so far while fishing for kings and spanish. Of course thats over the course of quite a few years.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Houndfish...interesting.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It could be anyway. Just think of a giant, heavier bodied needlefish. On light tackle they are a blast to catch. They have a much longer lower lobe on the tail along with a caudal keel like billfish and tunas. They tailwalk, have fast runs and strike most flashy lures. The cuban guy I used to stay next to in Marathon said they are good eating but I'll just take his word for it.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah that is what i was reading. I had no idea we had those around here. I have seen needle fish but never anything big like a hound fish. Are they some what of a shy fish?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess you could say shy, the last time I tried making conversation with one it turned its head and blushed

They definitely seem to shy away from larger company from what I've seen.


----------



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, I was fishing from the beach. I was yackin' the bait out to the edge of the second bar.

I had never considered hound fish, but that could be. Remora can be ruled out just based on the appearance. Body-type was almost similar to wahoo or thick-bodied king mackerel/cuda. Definently a good sized fish. At one point there were people swimming not far from the fish, so I had a bit of a reference for size. Btw, it scared the s### out of them!!!

Whatever it was looked like a hell of a lot of fun to catch.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If it was thicker bodied than it was most likely a king


----------



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

Have any of y'all had much luck setting up for king's in the surf?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I had a king on from the beach for about 10 minutes this summer but that sob cut me off after a good jump so I knew exactly what I was missing. Was using a very large live bait just past the first bar.


----------



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

What were you using?

How well you think they like pinfish?


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

Those were big Ladyfish


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I caught a lot of Ladyfish also, but I had a big King on from the surf late this summer, no doubt about it. It was actually a big pinfish we caught in the canal behind a friends house in GB before going to the surf.


----------

